# Hay Racks?



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 11, 2009)

So, Gus currently uses a wicker basket for his hay, but he has this habit of putting both front feet into it, tipping it up, and spilling all the hay onto the floor of his cage. Thenthe haygets pushed into all the corners or out of his cage and onto the floor and generally wasted. (I do try to pick the bits up and put them back into his basket, but there's as much that I miss as I pick up...




) 

Since he got his new and improved litter box, I've been putting some hay into one end of it for him to munch on while he's in there. But I find it harder to clean out with all the hay mixed in with the pellets (plus, again, I'm throwing out a lot of hay). So I'm thinking that maybe I should get him a hay rackandhang it over his litter box so he can munch and poop and I don't have to be constantly picking up hay... 

I've seen some at the local pet shops, but they look too small andthey're EXPENSIVE!:shock: I've seen some nice big ones in online photos, but, of course,there's no info on the rack in pictures. 

So what do you guys think are the best kind? And where do you get them? 

Thanks! 

Rue


----------



## elrohwen (Dec 11, 2009)

I went to Bed Bath and Beyond and picked up a little metal thing that's meant to be used in the shower to hold soaps and stuff (http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=16340324&RN=182&KSKU=118935) I used zip ties to attach it to the cage and it works great! There's definitely some hay that falls out of the bottom, but I sweep this up and throw it in the litter box (both for eating, and to cover up old poo so it doesn't stick to Otto's feet and get tracked all over) or I just stuff it back in the top of the rack. 

I'd actually prefer something like this that was solid, rather than being an open rack type thing. My bun only eats out of the top anyway, and like I said, some gets dropped out the bottom. But it works pretty well for now and is better than anything I've found at a pet store.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 11, 2009)

I have CD racks that are triangular on shape. I got them at a liquidation store for 79 cents. I have zip tied 2 together and use S hooks to attach them to the cage. 
Some people bend an NIC grid and use that. Others will use a metal basket of some sort. I think that at least 1 person on here got some cutlery baskets from Ikea. Milk jugs that have the top and bottom cut are also used.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 11, 2009)

I use a NIC panel and bend it in half...


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the great ideas, guys!

For whatever reason, it never occurred to me to appropriate something else to use as a hay rack! I'll for sure check out the local houseware and hardware sections and, of course, the dollar stores!

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## devilzzy (Dec 12, 2009)

i used to use a rectangular cat litterbox- i would just put hay in it and donut would just sit in the box and munch (of course i had put it in the opposite end of his actual litterbox so that he doesn't poop in it).

now i use SuperPet Rollin' the Hay. it gets a bit messy as a lot of little hay drops out in the holes. i hang mine on the cage with the rectangular cat litterbox underneath so donut can eat hay from the box and from the superpet product


----------



## missyscove (Dec 15, 2009)

One of my hay racks was meant to hold seasoning packets. Another is just a metal basket thing. I think both were from Target. 
I'd just suggest you go to somewhere like Target and take a look around; I often find myself going by things that just scream hayrack. I like them to have hooks, or you can use carabiners or zip ties to attach them. If the bottom isn't solid enough, I've used the plastic stitching screen cut to size, but then you have to make sure to dump it occasionally or you get a lot of little pieces stuck at the bottom.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, Christina!

That's what I've been doing. There are a couple things I've seen that I think could work, but I'm gonna look a bit more before I commit. 

Rue


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 16, 2009)

I will post a picture of my hay rack tomorrow.

But even if you buy something to cover the litter so the hay sits on top that could work to.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks, Kat.

I appreciate your offer to post pics. I like to see what other do. It always gives me ideas. 

Rue


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 16, 2009)

Mrs. PBJ wrote:


> I will post a picture of my hay rack tomorrow.
> 
> But even if you buy something to cover the litter so the hay sits on top that could work to.










This is my hay rack and litter box set up. Hope this helps a member from canada made it for me and mailed it to me it works wonders


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks so much for the help, everyone! I found Gus a hay rack at Canadian Tire over the weekend. It was a foil and wrap organizer for $5! It fits perfectly above his litter box:






Rue


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow that's a nice looking, BIG, hay rack!!  

Emily


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 22, 2009)

Hehehe! Yeah, itIS huge! I can cram enough hay in there to last a couple of days! Which is great, because before I was having to fill his hay basket at least 2-3 times every day! So that really cuts down on the hay dust that'sgetting into the air. 

And it really helps control the hay mess in his cage. I haven't had to sweep up hay off the bathroom floor since I installed it! :bunnydance:

Rue


----------



## BethM (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nice, it even matches the NIC panels you're using! Look very good.

I use a basket thing that's meant to hold magazines for the bathroom.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 23, 2009)

Haha! I didn't even notice it matched till you pointed it out! :biggrin2:

There's definitelylots ofthings out there that would work as hay racks:soap dishes, utensil holders, storage baskets, CD racks, etc. But this one had the right price. 

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## 1722 (Dec 25, 2009)

Do you remember the name of it?(brand wise) I'm going to be picking up the new buns on Monday and will need something like this. I'll go check out crappy tire over the weekend. 

P.S. Merry Christmas.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 25, 2009)

The brand was Sunbeam.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------

